# CRS (can't remember stuff)



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

I recall seeing a sound system for trains that was hooked up to what a appeared to be a pair of computer speakers but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think MRC (Model Rectifier Corporation?) made them. The sounds were very good, but the implementation left something to be desired. 

The controller was basically divided into two sections, the upper half for sounds out of one speaker and the lower half for sounds from the other speaker. A single volume control was used for both speakers. 

You could only play one sound from each speaker at a time (thus you could hear two different sounds). But if you pressed a button or flipped a switch to make one sound and then tried another one on the same half of the controller it either interrupted the first sound or did nothing until that sound completed. 

The various whistle sounds were very good, but nearly useless. For example: There were two different types of whistles and three different combinations of sounds for each, a long sound, a short sound and a combo of a long, a short, and a long sound (which is not a standard signal of any sort that I know of). Also the length of these sounds was totally fixed (you could not start a sound by pressing and stop it by releasing the button). 

There were some "continuous" sounds on slide switches so that you could start them and they would play until you switched them off (crossing bell, chugging, clickety-clack, etc.) but if you wanted one of the button sounds on that half of the controller you had to shut off the continous sound to play it (like to have the conductor say "All AboarrRRRRd!").


----------

